# ficar de vir ter connosco



## reka39

Hello!
Can anyone explain to me what's the meaning and function on "ter" in the following sentence? "O José fica de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema". Why can't I omit "ter"? Moreover, does the sentence mean that all the people will meet up in front of the cinema, or does it mean that José will wait in front of the cinema and there aren't other informations on the other people? Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

O José fica de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema" meaning: José has promised to meet us at the movies' entrance. 

Your sentence is in Eur/PT (double nn, etc), we would say - naturally: 
O José ficou de nos encontrar na porta do cinema.


----------



## PTlusitano

That sentence doesn't sound too good to me.

Example: The movie starts at 9:00 pm.

I would say, for example, at :

-O José vai ter connosco à porta do cinema. = O José irá ter connosco à porta do cinema./ José will meet us at the theater entrance.
-O José ficou de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema. / José is supposed to meet us at the theater entrance.

Now if it were 9:00 pm and I was waiting for José, I would only say:

-O José ficou de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema. / José was supposed to meet us at the theater entrance.

The verb "ter" is the equivalent for "meet".

When you use these sentences, all of the people will meet at the theater entrance and wait for each other.


----------



## coolbrowne

Uma curiosidade, se me permitem: em Portugal escreve-se co*nn*osco, assim mesmo, com "n" duplo? Obrigado


----------



## englishmania

^ Sim, em Portugal escreve-se com dois "n".


----------



## PTlusitano

Se fosse só conosco falar-se-ia : có - nosco

Assim, connosco lê-se: com - nosco


----------



## reka39

PTlusitano said:


> That sentence doesn't sound too good to me.
> 
> Example: The movie starts at 9:00 pm.
> 
> I would say, for example, at :
> 
> -O José vai ter connosco à porta do cinema. = O José irá ter connosco à porta do cinema./ José will meet us at the theater entrance.
> -O José ficou de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema. / José is supposed to meet us at the theater entrance.
> 
> Now if it were 9:00 pm and I was waiting for José, I would only say:
> 
> -O José ficou de vir ter connosco à porta do cinema. / José was supposed to meet us at the theater entrance.
> 
> The verb "ter" is the equivalent for "meet".
> 
> When you use these sentences, all of the people will meet at the theater entrance and wait for each other.



I copy the original sentence from a textbook, I believe it is right. 
So, the expression "vir ter" is an expression that was used to define a future action, isn't it?
Thank you!


----------



## Janeca

reka39 said:


> I copy the original sentence from a textbook, I believe it is right.
> So, the expression "vir ter" is an expression that was used to define a future action, isn't it?
> Thank you!



In your first sentence, you have actually two differente expressions intertwined:

«ficar de» = prometer (to promise to)
«vir ter com» = encontrar-se com (to meet)

So, Vanda's initial translation is perfect.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado, *englishmania* 


englishmania said:


> ^ Sim, em Portugal escreve-se com dois "n".


E *PTlusitano* também


----------



## breezeofwater

reka39 said:


> I copy the original sentence from a textbook, I believe it is right. So, the expression "vir ter" is an expression that was used to define a future action, isn't it?Thank you!


It is right indeed: "Ir/Vir ter com alguém" = "Ir encontrar-se com a pessoa." Ex: "Ele ficou de ir/vir ter contigo ao cinema." = Ele marcou contigo no cinema. = Ele combinou ir ter contigo ao cinema. = Ele comprometeu-se a ir ter contigo ao cinema.  BW


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> So, the expression "vir ter" is an expression that was used to define a future action, isn't it?


Yes, but this expression is used in different verb tenses.
_Ele foi ter comigo ao café.
Ele ia ter comigo às 10, mas atrasou-se e só chegou às 10:30.
Ele era para ir ter comigo, mas surgiu um imprevisto e não pôde (ir).
Vou ter com ele às 8.
Vou sair agora do trabalho. Vai ter (comigo) à porta do café.
Estou no café. Anda/Vem ter (comigo) (aqui)._


----------



## reka39

Janeca said:


> In your first sentence, you have actually two differente expressions intertwined:
> 
> «ficar de» = prometer (to promise to)
> «vir ter com» = encontrar-se com (to meet)
> 
> So, Vanda's initial translation is perfect.





Thank you! Are "vir ter com" and  "encontrar-se" perfect substitute (in Pte)? Does the first verb imply that the appointment is arranged and the second could be also used for a random meeting? Thanks!


----------



## okporip

PTlusitano said:


> Se fosse só conosco falar-se-ia : có - nosco



Não entendo por quê. No Brasil, escreve-se assim e fala-se "c*ô*-nosco".


----------



## PTlusitano

okporip said:


> Não entendo por quê. No Brasil, escreve-se assim e fala-se "c*ô*-nosco".



Para eu ler "cô-nosco" teria de estar cônosco. Mas isto sou eu que digo e eu não sou linguista. 
De qualquer forma, em Portugal lê-se "com-nosco".


----------



## breezeofwater

Deve estar relacionado com aquelas diferenças de pronuncia como "quilómetro PT" e "quilômetro BR" ou "Mónica PT" e "Mônica BR?"  BW


----------



## Alentugano

A minha impressão é que em Portugal também se ouve, não raramente, cô-nosco...

"...Acresce que no Brasil se escreve *conosco*, porque as vogais que antecedem os sons nasais em início de sílaba já têm foneticamente um certo grau de nasalidade: *cama*, *pano*. No português europeu, a nasalidade das vogais nessa posição é menor; daí a necessidade da sequência <nn> para assim indicar que a vogal da primeira sílaba é nasal: [kõnoʃku]."
Fonte: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=22126


----------



## breezeofwater

Com+nós> Com+nosco> Connosco, mas dito rapidamente também soa a "cônosco" mesmo em Portugal não é?  BW


----------



## okporip

PTlusitano said:


> Para eu ler "cô-nosco" teria de estar cônosco. Mas isto sou eu que digo e eu não sou linguista.
> De qualquer forma, em Portugal lê-se "com-nosco".



Quando escreveu "có-nosco" quis dizer que (1) a primeira sílaba é que seria a tônica ou (2) que o primeiro "o" teria pronúncia aberta? Só para esclarecer que entendi (2) e que se se tratar de (1), entendo menos ainda o que quer dizer. Ah: no Brasil, esse primeiro "o" é fechado e a sílaba tônica é "nos".


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Quando escreveu "có-nosco" quis dizer que (1) a primeira sílaba é que seria a tônica ou (2) que o primeiro "o" teria pronúncia aberta? Só para esclarecer que entendi (2) e que se se tratar de (1), entendo menos ainda o que quer dizer. Ah: no Brasil, esse primeiro "o" é fechado e a sílaba tônica é "nos".  *O que você afirma também vale pra Portugal*.


----------



## PTlusitano

okporip said:


> Quando escreveu "có-nosco" quis dizer que (1) a primeira sílaba é que seria a tônica ou (2) que o primeiro "o" teria pronúncia aberta? Só para esclarecer que entendi (2) e que se se tratar de (1), entendo menos ainda o que quer dizer. Ah: no Brasil, esse primeiro "o" é fechado e a sílaba tônica é "nos".



-Escrevendo connosco, eu leio "com-nosco", com a segunda sílaba tónica.

-Escrevendo conosco, eu leria ou "có-nosco", com a primeira sílaba tónica (o "o" lido como em pote, cota), ou leria "cu-nosco", com a segunda sílaba tónica (o "o" lido como em cozinha, comando).


----------



## Janeca

reka39 said:


> Thank you! Are "vir ter com" and "encontrar-se" perfect substitute (in Pte)? Does the first verb imply that the appointment is arranged and the second could be also used for a random meeting? Thanks!



Precisely, reka!
The first one, «vir/ir ter com alguém» also implies that there is a physical movement in space. And it suggests, now that I think of it, that you are meeting someone who is expecting you (since the appointment was arranged) and probably is already at the meeting point when you get there.

But «encontrar-se com» also suggests that there was an arrangement. If you meet someone by chance, you would say simply «encontrar»:

a) Ontem encontrei-me com o meu primo no metro. (Yesterday I met my cousin in the subway [where we had arranged to meet].)
b) Ontem encontrei o meu primo no metro. (Yesterday I met my cousin [by chance] in the subway.)

Funny how an expression can hold such an accurate amount of meaning...


----------



## reka39

Hi! Does the expression 'vir ter com' in 'Decidi deixar os meus estudos em Itália para vir ter com a minha mãe em Portugal' mean 'ficar'? Thanks!


----------



## englishmania

I'd say "a Portugal". Yes, it means that you're coming back to Portugal and staying here... because of this bit : "deixar os meus estudos em Itália".


----------



## reka39

Hello again!
I have another 2 questions with reference of this sentence:
1) why do they use the present tense (fica de..), even if all of you translated in the past form? 
2) How could you understand that here "ficar de" means "comprometer-se" and not "combinar"? 
Thank you.


----------



## anaczz

Penso que tenha usado o presente porque estāo ainda combinando o encontro nesse momento e vejo duas hipóteses: 
1- O Joāo acaba de concordar (por telefone, por exemplo) encontrar com eles na porta do cinema (nāo importa quem vai esperar quem, quem chegar primeiro espera) e a pessoa está informando isso ao interlocutor, que também irá ao cinema.
2- O Joāo nem sequer concordou ainda, a pessoa está propondo ao interlocutor que seja essa a forma para os três se encontrarem.

Quanto à sua segunda questāo, nāo faz diferença. Combinar é uma forma de compromisso. E a expressāo "comprometer-se", normalmente, é usada para situações mais graves ou sérias, do que uma ida ao cinema.


----------



## englishmania

Normalmente usamos "ficou de" no passado. _

Ele ficou de vir ter comigo e não apareceu. Esperei uma hora!


Ele ficou de = Ele tinha combinado/Ele 'prometeu'/Ele dise que ia / Ele comprometeu-se a vir ter comigo
vir ter comigo = encontrar-se comigo

_


----------



## fsm*

Olá todos! Num livro de gramática portuguesa vejo esta frase:

_-Eles vêm ter connosco cá a casa._

It is very confusing to me. This is my attempt:
-They are coming to meet us here at the house. (?)

I welcome your corrections. Obrigado.


----------



## jazyk

At our house/place

Or simply: they are coming over (to see us).


----------



## englishmania

É uma expressão bastante comum: ir ter com alguém ( comigo / com ele / contigo / connosco / convosco / com eles)
No imperativo, por vezes usa-se o verbo andar: Anda/Vem ter comigo!

Esta expressão significa que as pessoas se encontram.
_Eles vêm ter connosco cá a casa._
Neste caso, quer dizer que as pessoas se vão encontrar nessa casa, sim,  mas pode ser apenas o ponto de encontro e a seguir vão sair/vão para outro sítio.



> '*Ir ter com* é uma frase idiomática, isto é, só pode compreender-se no seu todo, e não decompondo-a nos seus elementos. Na sua origem deve subentender-se a palavra encontro, isto é, seria *ir ter encontro com*.'



in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, A expressão «ir ter com» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 17-08-2020]


----------



## jazyk

Uma informação que talvez interesse ao fsm* e a outros aprendizes: é bastante comum em Portugal; no Brasil, que eu saiba, não, nem na fala nem na escrita.


----------



## fsm*

Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda jazyk e englishmania!


----------

